# Freight Railroad Hall of Shame, list of recent delays to Amtrak by freight trains



## John Webb (Aug 7, 2021)

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law: 

"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... (c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing..."

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill being voted on the next few days is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future. Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and Senators and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.

This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#2 8/6) 1 hr, 15 mins

52 (8/6) no elapsed time of delay reported but indicated by Amtrak Alerts as a freight train delay

#20 (8/6) 2 hrs, 20 mins 

#6 (8/5) 3hrs, 30 mins

#4 (8/4) no elapsed time of delay reported but indicated by Amtrak Alerts as a freight train delay)

#97 (8/5) 2 hrs, 45 mins

Notes to the above:

These delays are taken from what has appeared on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 11:15AM Pacific time, 8/8/21
I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.
Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.
Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.
Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 8, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#19 (8/7) 1 hr, 10 mins

#381 1 hr, 30 mins

#1 (8/7) 3hrs, 40 mins

#73 1 hr, 15 mins

#5 (8/6) 5 hrs, 30 mins

#22 (8/7) 2 hrs, 45 mins

#6 (8/6) 3 hrs, 20 mins

#6 (8/7) 1 hr, 25 mins

#20 (8/7) no elapsed time of delay reported but indicated by Amtrak Alerts as a freight train caused delay

#354 35 mins

#504 30 mins


Notes to the above:

These delays are taken from what has appeared on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 1255 AM Pacific time, 8/8/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.
Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:
"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... (c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, *intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing...*"
There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill being voted on the next few days is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future. 

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and Senators and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 9, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today at 10:30 AM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#421 (8/8) 3 hrs, 12 mins

#2 (9/8) no elapsed time of delay reported but indicated by Amtrak Alerts as a freight train caused delay

#74 1hr, 1 min

#316 Cancelled due to freight train blocking tracks

#313 Cancelled due to freight train blocking tracks

#311 Cancelled due to freight train blocking tracks

#314 Cancelled due to freight train blocking tracks

#6 (8/7) 3 hrs

#5 (8/7) 3 hrs, 45 mins

#822 30 mins

#305 no elapsed time of delay reported but indicated by Amtrak Alerts as a freight train caused delay 

#19 (8/7) 1 hr, 10 mins

Notes to the above:

These delays are taken from what has been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 1255 AM Pacific time, 8/8/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.
Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:
"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... *(c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing..."*

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill being voted on the next few days is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future. 

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and Senators and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 10, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the delays in past 24 hours (aprox) caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today at 10:25 AM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#390 30 mins

#21/421 (8/9) 3 hrs, 45 mins

#316 Cancelled due to freight train "blocking tracks"

#311 Cancelled due to freight train "blocking tracks"

#314 Cancelled due to freight train "blocking tracks"

#5 (8/7) No elapsed time of delay reported but indicated by Amtrak Alerts as a freight train caused delay

#503 35 mins

#21 (8/8) 4 hrs

Notes to the above:

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.
Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:
"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... (c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—*Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing...*"

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill being voted on the next few days is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and Senators and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 12, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today at 2:50 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#8/28 (8/81) 2hrs

#29 1 hr, 50 mins

#306 no elapsed time of delay reported but indicated by Amtrak Alerts as a freight train caused delay

#505 20 mins

#364 30 mins

#316 1hr, 10 mins

Notes to the above:

These delays are taken from what has been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 2:50 PM Pacific time, 8/12/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.
Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:
"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... (c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing..."

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill (that has cleared the Senate and is expected to pass a final House vote soon) is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support the recent Senate approved Infrastructure Bill which includes Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## neroden (Aug 13, 2021)

Amendment No. 2190 did not get into the Senate bill; we will have to try again with the House version of the bill. (There's one more chance with the conference committee but it's much better to get it into the House version.) It might also be put in the budget reconciliation bill, that's another option.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks for the update Neroden. Looks like you have some good news sources on Capitol Hill. It will be interesting to see how this plays out. I'm sure RPA will have something to say about this later today. Let's be sure to let our Representatives know that we want Amendment 2190 included in any new infrastructure legislation.


----------



## Bonser (Aug 13, 2021)

John Webb said:


> This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today at 2:50 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):
> 
> #8/28 (8/81) 2hrs
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if the Federal gov't can threaten to take over dispating from private RR's. That would have more teeth than fines. Like an FAA for RR's.


----------



## Bonser (Aug 13, 2021)

John Webb said:


> This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today at 2:50 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):
> 
> #8/28 (8/81) 2hrs
> 
> ...


I'm wondering id the Federal Gov't could take over dispatching from private RR's. Like an FAA for the railroads. That would surely have more teeth than fines.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 13, 2021)

Tom Booth said:


> I'm wondering id the Federal Gov't could take over dispatching from private RR's. Like an FAA for the railroads. That would surely have more teeth than fines.


The Federal government effectively owns US airspace.

It does not own the railroads. Slight difference.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 13, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today at 6:07 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#364 35 mins

#80 1 hr

#314 1 hr, 15 mins

#503 25 mins

#74 40 mins

#350 30 mins

#6 (8/11) 4 hrs

#30 (8/12) 1 hr, 30 mins

#3 (8/12) Freight train delayed, no elapsed delay time reported

#307 40 mins

#305 50 mins

#392 25 miins

#19 (8/12) 2 hrs, 15 mins

#382 30 mins

#370 45 mins

#364 45 mins 

Notes to the above:

These delays are taken from what has been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 6:07 PM Pacific time, 8/13/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.
Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:
"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... *(c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing...*"

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill (that has cleared the Senate and is expected to pass a final House vote soon) is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support the recent Senate approved Infrastructure Bill which includes Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## basketmaker (Aug 13, 2021)

John Webb said:


> This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today at 6:07 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):
> 
> #364 35 mins
> 
> ...



Here's Amtrak's monthly report for June 2021
https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...rts/June-2021-Amtrak-Host-Railroad-Report.pdf


----------



## NSC1109 (Aug 13, 2021)

As someone who works for a US Class I and seeing first hand what goes into running it, I can help shed some light.

My particular facility is in the metro Chicago area. We see multiple Amtrak trains a day by our terminal. Every effort is made to clear up ahead of them and dispatchers will not line a train across into or out of our terminal within a half hour of Amtrak’s estimated arrival. Unfortunately, freight trains see delays. Busted equipment, track issues, power issues, etc. It happens. Any time Amtrak is at risk of a delay it is escalated to a VERY high level to ensure that we are doing everything we can to get out of their way. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn’t. But we do take Amtrak OTP very seriously.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 14, 2021)

NSC1109 said:


> As someone who works for a US Class I and seeing first hand what goes into running it, I can help shed some light.
> 
> My particular facility is in the metro Chicago area. We see multiple Amtrak trains a day by our terminal. Every effort is made to clear up ahead of them and dispatchers will not line a train across into or out of our terminal within a half hour of Amtrak’s estimated arrival. Unfortunately, freight trains see delays. Busted equipment, track issues, power issues, etc. It happens. Any time Amtrak is at risk of a delay it is escalated to a VERY high level to ensure that we are doing everything we can to get out of their way. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn’t. But we do take Amtrak OTP very seriously.



Thank you NSC1109 for doing your personal best to have Amtrak run on time. But, as you acknowledge, some delays are caused by the freight railroad's "Busted equipment, track issues, power issues, etc. It happens". These are all issues for whom responsibility lies with the freight railroads. If these are factors causing the delays to Amtrak then the freight railroads need to work to improve their physical plant. I am sure there are many in the freight railroads who, like you, take their responsibility towards Amtrak seriously and do what they can to work for a positive outcome. Unfortunately freight railroad upper management doesn't want to be bothered with dealing with Amtrak and certainly is not willing to invest $ in their physical plant to keep Amtrak on time. Only when stiff fines from the STB impact them will they be willing to take the necessary steps.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you basketmaker for the useful info.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 14, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today at 5:51 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#316 1 hr, 5 mins

#74 45 mins

#73 30 mins

#48 (8/13) 1 hr, 5 mins

#51(8/13) 1 hr, 20 mins

#5 (8/11) 8 hrs, 15 mins

#364 35 mins

Notes to the above:

These delays are taken from what has been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 5:51 PM Pacific time, 8/14/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.
Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:
"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... *(c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing...*"

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill (that has cleared the Senate and is expected to pass a final House vote soon) is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to include Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190) in the recent Senate approved Infrastructure Bill, which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 14, 2021)

I didn't realize that this was owned by Trainorders....


----------



## AmarilloByMornin (Aug 14, 2021)

Take a look at 1/421 and 2/422.

They only inconvenience the freights 3x weekly


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 15, 2021)

Can this be a single thread rather than a different thread every day? Especially with each thread being titled “Today,” which ceases being relevant after midnight local time to the reader.

MODERATOR NOTE: the threads were merged


----------



## NSC1109 (Aug 15, 2021)

John Webb said:


> Thank you NSC1109 for doing your personal best to have Amtrak run on time. But, as you acknowledge, some delays are caused by the freight railroad's "Busted equipment, track issues, power issues, etc. It happens". These are all issues for whom responsibility lies with the freight railroads. If these are factors causing the delays to Amtrak then the freight railroads need to work to improve their physical plant. I am sure there are many in the freight railroads who, like you, take their responsibility towards Amtrak seriously and do what they can to work for a positive outcome. Unfortunately freight railroad upper management doesn't want to be bothered with dealing with Amtrak and certainly is not willing to invest $ in their physical plant to keep Amtrak on time. Only when stiff fines from the STB impact them will they be willing to take the necessary steps.



I wouldn’t be so quick to judge freight railroads’ physical plants. Like everything, they suffer from wear and tear. I think on a normal day I get four or five different emails regarding track indications along the Chicago Division. Sometimes they happen on their own, sometimes after a train. Just today there was one that followed Amtrak 381 as it headed out of the Chicago area. It doesn’t take a long, heavy freight to cause an issue. Just repeated use.

Believe me, there are some Class Is out there that really astonish me. NS is one of them. How they’re able to manage anything bigger than a lemonade stand is beyond me. The Chicago Line is a mess and it delays a lot of trains. If NS can’t keep their own stuff on time, how can they keep Amtrak on time?

There are a lot of faults. Its unfortunately part of the railroad’s nature that flexibility is poor. Can’t go where they’re aren’t steel rails, can’t go where you’re not qualified to go, etc.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 17, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today (8-17-2) at 1:55 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#503 :30

#314 40 mins

#508 30 mins

#505 20 mins

#822 30 mins

#79 1hr

Notes to the above:

These delays are taken from what has been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 1:55 PM Pacific time, 8/17/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.
Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:

"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... *(c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing...*"

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill (that has cleared the Senate and is expected to pass a final House vote soon) is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support the recent Senate approved Infrastructure Bill which includes Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 18, 2021)

NSC1109 said:


> I wouldn’t be so quick to judge freight railroads’ physical plants. Like everything, they suffer from wear and tear. I think on a normal day I get four or five different emails regarding track indications along the Chicago Division. Sometimes they happen on their own, sometimes after a train. Just today there was one that followed Amtrak 381 as it headed out of the Chicago area. It doesn’t take a long, heavy freight to cause an issue. Just repeated use.
> 
> Believe me, there are some Class Is out there that really astonish me. NS is one of them. How they’re able to manage anything bigger than a lemonade stand is beyond me. The Chicago Line is a mess and it delays a lot of trains. If NS can’t keep their own stuff on time, how can they keep Amtrak on time?
> 
> There are a lot of faults. Its unfortunately part of the railroad’s nature that flexibility is poor. Can’t go where they’re aren’t steel rails, can’t go where you’re not qualified to go, etc.



Before PSR, NS, the thoroughbred was held up an example of efficiency, my how times have changed. Every railroad including BNSF is trying to maximize the existing plant and equipment with longer trains. Until this PSR fad passes or new way of running a railroads gets invented, I don't see an improvement anytime in the near future.


----------



## NSC1109 (Aug 18, 2021)

frequentflyer said:


> Before PSR, NS, the thoroughbred was held up an example of efficiency, my how times have changed. Every railroad including BNSF is trying to maximize the existing plant and equipment with longer trains. Until this PSR fad passes or new way of running a railroads gets invented, I don't see an improvement anytime in the near future.



I agree. I think upper management is finally starting to realize the issues that PSR presents especially now with the crush of demand on the intermodal terminals. The BN is reopening an facility in the greater Memphis area to help alleviate congestion and I heard there was a double-digit number of trains tied down on the Transcon because Chicago facilities can’t take them.

There’s a reason there are 45 conductors being hired in Chicago alone.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 18, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight these illegal delays to Amtrak trains on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today (8-18-2) at 1:15 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#821 2 hrs, 25 mins

#22 (8/18) 39 mins

#19 (8/18) Freight train delayed, no elapsed delay time reported

#20 (8/18) Freight train delayed, no elapsed delay time reported

#500 30 mins

#6 4 hrs 4 mins

#508 1 hr, 35 mins

#507 30 mins

#306 30 mins

#354 40 mins

Notes to the above:

These delays are taken from what has been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 1:15 PM Pacific time, 8/18/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.
Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:

"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... (c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing..."

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill (that has cleared the Senate and is expected to pass a final House vote soon) is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support the recent Senate approved Infrastructure Bill which includes Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 20, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight illegal delays to Amtrak trains by freight railroads on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today (8-20-21) at 11:00 AM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#503 30 mins

#28 (8/19) Freight train delayed, no elapsed delay time reported

#354 25 mins

#508 40 mins

#304 Freight train delayed, no elapsed delay time reported

#392 40 mins

#316 30 mins

#50 Canceled at Indianapolis due to derailed freight train blockage

#503 45mins

Notes to the above:

These delays have been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 11:00 AM Pacific time, 8/20/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.

Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:

"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak...* (c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing...*"

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill (that has cleared the Senate and is expected to pass a final House vote soon) is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support the recent Senate approved Infrastructure Bill which includes Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## NSC1109 (Aug 24, 2021)

I’m gonna save you some time now: 

A3, A5, A382, and A383 are all held up at MP155 on the Mendota Subdivision for a broken rail. The repair crew is a few hours out and they’re not sure it’s in good enough shape to run trains so that’s gonna account for a few of your delays.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Aug 25, 2021)

I saw the Empire Builder from the High Line in MT about 10 days ago, waiting for a freight to pass. No idea how much this affected it.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 26, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight illegal delays to Amtrak trains by freight railroads on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today (8-26-21) at 11:10 AM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#30 (8/25) 30 mins

#53 (8/25) 1 hr, 20 mins

#22 (8/25) 1 hr, 40 mins

#7 (8/25) 2 hrs, 40 mins

#51 (8/25) 1 hr, 40 mins

#29 (8/25) 1 hr, 45 mins

#354 45 mins

#508 50 mins

#505 30 mins

#79 1 hr, 35 mins

#311 1 hr

Notes to the above:

These delays have been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 11:10 AM Pacific time, 8/26/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.

Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:

"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... (c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing..."

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill (that has cleared the Senate and is expected to pass a final House vote soon) is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support the recent Senate approved Infrastructure Bill which includes Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## west point (Aug 27, 2021)

John: It may be conductor might be too busy to notify headquarters reason for delay due to being too busy handling passengers or a passenger might even have been cause of delay.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 27, 2021)

west point said:


> John: It may be conductor might be too busy to notify headquarters reason for delay due to being too busy handling passengers or a passenger might even have been cause of delay.


To my knowledge conductors are required to submit delay reports any time the scheduled running time and/or dwell times are exceeded. It may well be passenger caused delay, such as a large crowd causing excessive dwell or having to stop at a grade crossing to put a drunk into the hands of the county mounties. It can also be mechanical issue, signal failure, or the dreaded freight train interference. But delay must be accounted for and reported.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 27, 2021)

west point said:


> John: It may be conductor might be too busy to notify headquarters reason for delay due to being too busy handling passengers or a passenger might even have been cause of delay.



Since I cannot be present at the site of each delay reported by Amtrak as caused by freight trains, I must take the word of Amtrak in their publicly released information. If additional information becomes available from other sources at the location (reports by crew and/or passengers) then I modify the information from Amtrak that I use on the Freight Railroad All of Shame posting.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 27, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight illegal delays to Amtrak trains by freight railroads on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today (8-27-21) at 6:25 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#392 35 mins

#90 1 hr

#503 1 hr, 5 mins

#390 30 mins

#391 45 mins

#49/449 (8/26) 2 hrs

#30 (8/26) 1 hr, 25 mins

#52 (8/26) 1 hr, 20 mins

#20 (8/26) 1 hr, 30 mins

#505 25 mins

#508 30 mins

#392 30 mins

Notes to the above:

These delays have been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 6:25 PM Pacific time, 8/27/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.

Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:

"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... *(c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing...*"

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill (that has cleared the Senate and is expected to pass a final House vote soon) is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support the recent Senate approved Infrastructure Bill which includes Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 28, 2021)

This post is intended to highlight illegal delays to Amtrak trains by freight railroads on a day to day basis. Here are some of the recent delays caused specifically, in whole or in part, by freight train interference as cited today (8-28-21) at 6:15 PM (PT) by Amtrak on Amtrak Alerts (amtrak.com):

#316 35 mins

#364 30 mins

#11 3 hrs

#503 40 mins

#500 30 mins

#2/422 (8/27) Delayed by freight train. No elapsed delay time reported.

#73 Delayed by freight train. No elapsed delay time reported.

#11 Annulled at Klamath Falls due to freight derailment.

#14 Annulled at Redding due to freight derailment.

#3 (8/26) 3 hrs, 20 mins 

#508 5mins

#392 35 mins

Notes to the above:

These delays have been reported by Amtrak on amtrak.com/amtrakalerts at 6:15 PM (PT), 8/28/21

I will attempt to update this post daily, however, due to personal schedules I may miss a random day or two.

Only trains specifically indicated by Amtrak Alerts as suffering from freight train delays are listed. Delays caused by weather, vehicle/pedestrian accidents, mechanical breakdowns to Amtrak equipment, etc. are not listed.

Delays for which Amtrak Alerts does not list a cause are not listed. No doubt some of these "cause not indicated" delays were caused by freight train interference, but without an assertion by Amtrak Alerts that that was the case they will not go on the list.

Trains can be delayed for multiple reasons in the course of their journeys. The times indicated are the total times of all delays (freight train caused and non-freight train caused), so, while some trains may have been partially delayed by non freight train interference factors some, if not all, of the delay was caused by freight train interference as reported by Amtrak. Amtrak Alerts does not specify which part of a delay was caused by freight train interference.

As we all know, the freight railroads have for decades routinely delayed Amtrak trains to give their freight trains preference in operation. This has resulted in often severe delays to hundreds of passengers daily. They do this in violation of federal law:

"United States Code Title 49. TRANSPORTATION Subtitle V. RAIL PROGRAMS Part C. PASSENGER TRANSPORTATION Chapter 243 AMTRAK Section 24308. Use of facilities and providing services to Amtrak... *(c) Preference Over Freight Transportation.—Except in an emergency, intercity and commuter rail transportation provided by or for Amtrak has preference over freight transportation in using a rail line, junction, or crossing...*"

There is a fix for this. As part of the infrastructure bill (that has cleared the Senate and is expected to pass a final House vote soon) is a structure that will put some effective teeth in the law and will result in hefty fines for the freight railroads when they fail to give Amtrak trains priority over freight trains in the future.

Join Rail Passengers Association (I am posting this as an individual not in any official capacity of RPA, altho I am a member) in calling on your congressional Representatives and tell their offices that the freight railroads are ignoring the law when they hold up Amtrak trains. Ask them to support the recent Senate approved Infrastructure Bill which includes Sen. Durbin's Preference Enforcement Amendment (Amendment No. 2190), which doesn't change the law but just gives Amtrak the right to go to court to protect your right to be on time.


----------



## amtrakp42 (Aug 28, 2021)

If one checks #58 into Chicago last 30 days only 2 were late with one 3 minutes late and the other one 4hr50min late. Somewhere around 3 years ago #58 might be 2-4 hrs late quite often. Sen Durbin did an investigation of CN dispatching and discovered a dispatcher was intentionally running freights while holding Amtrak on siding. He then had a meeting with CN at Champaign, Il Amtrak station. Results of the meeting were that CN would terminate the dispatcher and not do it again. Then less than a year maybe, it was happening again. So Sen Durbin called for a meeting again in Champaign. Well CN did not show up. Then maybe 2-3 weeks later I was driving south of Champaign and observed a freight train stopped on the main track. And there were several persons with white coats apparently inspecting the freight and I was told by locals it sit there maybe over 3 hours. I guess Federal railroad agency was the investigators checking everything from top to bottom and end to end. Now only time Amtrak is late is when the unexpected things that happen from time to time. So in Illinois Sen Durbin used the bully pulpit and did not have to go to court or have a congressional hearing. So I assume CN is afraid to hold up Amtrak intentionally again as they don’t want a freight sitting on the main for over 3 hours! And this was all the result of an older Amtrak conductor getting tired of passengers complaining so he told them to call your Senator. I do understand Amtrak tried to fire this conductor unsuccessfully. Maybe Sen Durbin got involved in that one also, but don’t know that for sure. I would like to see the Senators from Nevada/Utah do the same thing say between Winnemucca and Salt Lake! Looks like they are holding Amtrak up to 4 hours sometimes.


----------



## west point (Aug 29, 2021)

Where exactly was the UP derailment ? Any connections to fire damage ?


----------



## John Webb (Sep 2, 2021)

I have not updated the Freight Railroad Hall of Shame (a daily report of delays caused by freight trains to Amtrak trains, as reported on Amtrak's Service Alerts page) because there hasn't been much to report. Amtrak has reported very few of it's trains as delayed by freight trains in the past few days. 

Not sure why this is. I can think of a couple of hypothetical reasons: 1) now the the STB is acting like it is serious about monitoring (a public announcement designating a staff person to work full time on this), and potentially enforcing against these delays, the "freights" are cleaning up their act and are actually trying to run Amtrak on time. If this is the case then it is a victory for Amtrak passengers. 

Or, 2) Tropical Storm Ida has swamped (sorry bad pun) everything. I would like to think it is the former, but who knows. Time will tell.


----------



## Cal (Sep 2, 2021)

3) They just haven't updated them? I find that Amtrak twitter updates (especially for Pacific Surfliner) aren't very consistent on giving regular updates


----------



## moosejunky99 (Sep 2, 2021)

this is last one i saw on twitter... there was a disable freight train today though..

i got the twitter feed running to my discord channel...


----------



## Cal (Sep 2, 2021)

moosejunky99 said:


> i got the twitter feed running to my discord channel...


Wouldn't mind joining that..


----------



## moosejunky99 (Sep 2, 2021)

I'll work on a discord twitter feed... for amtrak alerts for all amtrak alerts on different rooms and i'll do a new post so everyone who wants to join...


----------



## west point (Sep 2, 2021)

We have to remember that many freight caused delays in the east the last few days have been caused by IDA ! Especially water on rails, trees, signal problems


----------



## John Webb (Sep 4, 2021)

Cal said:


> 3) They just haven't updated them? I find that Amtrak twitter updates (especially for Pacific Surfliner) aren't very consistent on giving regular updates


I suggest you re-read my post. I did not say say that Amtrak has not updated it's alerts. What I did say was that I had not updated the Freight Railroad Hall of Shame. This was due to Amtrak Alerts saying that almost no Amtrak trains being delayed by freight trains. Other Amtrak trains were delayed for other reasons. I only report freight train delays.


----------



## Cal (Sep 4, 2021)

John Webb said:


> This was due to Amtrak Alerts saying that almost no Amtrak trains being delayed by freight trains.


I'm saying that some trains might have been delayed by freight trains, it just wasn't reported on Amtrak Alerts.


----------



## John Webb (Sep 4, 2021)

Cal said:


> I'm saying that some trains might have been delayed by freight trains, it just wasn't reported on Amtrak Alerts.


 Yes, that is a distinct possibility.


----------

